# The Electrician Will Be Here Soon.



## drapetomaniac (Feb 13, 2010)

This was funny, until I had a flashback of actually seeing this done as a child

http://thereifixedit.com/2010/02/10...cry-outlet-the-electrician-will-be-here-soon/


----------



## Raven (Feb 13, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 14, 2010)

Doh!


----------

